#  > << J&H LICHT EN GELUID - LINKS >> >  > OVER DEZE FORUMS >  >  Dit forum werkt niet onder EI explorer!

## frederic

Typen, iets C/P werkt niet. Zelfs gewoon typen, gaat niet.

----------


## teunos

> Typen, iets C/P werkt niet. Zelfs gewoon typen, gaat niet.



bij mij werkt het hier anders prima (getypt op IE)

----------


## Aart Rietveld

Bij mij werkt het wel maar tekstinvoer is zeer traag. Ik type niet supersnel maar de helft van mijn aanslagen blijkt niet verwerkt te worden. Met Firefox of Chrome heb ik geen probleem.

----------


## drbeat

> Bij mij werkt het wel maar tekstinvoer is zeer traag. Ik type niet supersnel maar de helft van mijn aanslagen blijkt niet verwerkt te worden. Met Firefox of Chrome heb ik geen probleem.




IE is dan wel de grootmoeder van alle browsers, ze gedraagt zich er ook naar. IE heeft door al die rechtzaken en claims enz. Ook wel heel veel aanpassingen moeten ondergaan die niet meer echt helpen aan de werking van IE....

 Ik zelf doe alles op Chrome, zelfs op de apple producten omdat ik dan al mijn favorieten overal op elk apparaat beschikbaar heb en alles hetzelfde werkt..

Ik vraag me zelfs af of microsoft over nu en tien jaar nog zo als nu bestaat.... het was vroeger met XP marktleider....nu lijden ze onder de markt... Apple is kwa besturingssysteem ook suprieur maar legt t ook af op prijs tov een android...

Maar misschien is dat laatste ook wel appels met peren vergelijken.

----------


## renevanh

Nou, MS is met Win7 en Win10 nog steeds dik marktleider hoor, met 68% van het marktaandeel, en dat is dus zonder ruim 10% WinXP en een kleine 10% Win8/8.1 mee te tellen.
Dan kun je  Mac OSX met nog geen 5% niet superieur noemen.
(https://www.netmarketshare.com/opera...10&qpcustomd=0)

Op de browsermarkt wordt IE aardig aan de kant gezet door Chrome, dat dan weer wel.
(http://www.netmarketshare.com/browse...=0&qpcustomd=0)

Wat uiteraard belangrijk is bij dit probleem, is om welke versie van IE het gaat. Ze hebben allemaal hun rariteiten.

----------


## drbeat

Dat komt mijn inziens ook grotendeels omdat windows based systemen in de regel veel goedkoper zijn dan een mac cq apple product....windows koop je ook al nieuw op ee pc voor een 300 euro, ga je bij apple kijken dan komt daar een 1000 euro bij.... 

Doorsnee gezin met twee of drie opgroeiende kids kopen dan eerder de ipad en een goedkoop windows systeem Per kinderkamer waar verslagen op worden gemaakt dan 3 macs...

Altans zo denk ik dan weer....

----------


## SPS

Ik gebruik MS Edge wat bij Win10 wordt geleverd. Daarnaast heb ik ook IE omdat sommige dingen niet door Edge worden ondersteund
Edge werkt prima op het forum

----------

